# Kimber 10mm Long Slide 6" Stainless Target



## Ifferd

Hi Guys!

Glad to be here and share about Kimber Handguns!
I recently bought the Kimber 10mm Long Slide 6" Stainless Target.
Love the weapon so far and have read all I can find about the break-in period for Kimber and 1911 models in general. Problem is this weapon is so new (about 6 months on the market) there is not a lot out there yet. Just a few ad videos on Youtube.

I have run about 50 rounds so far with FTE about every 3-4 rounds with last round FTE with slide not locking open. Using Kimber factory mags and Remington 180gr. factory loads.

I don't regret the purchase and feel lucky to own the weapon. I was hoping that here I could find some owners who had the weapon longer than me and to see what becomes of all these FTE and FTF issues after several 100 or 1000 rounds.

And also hoping to hear from some of you guys on what to expect on how long this break-in period will last and apprx. how many rounds I should expect to cycle before the "Kinks" and FTE is over and the gun is broken in. Since they are all so new, everyone who has one is probably at a similar stage to me. Thanks for any feedback in advance. Happy Shooting!!!
View attachment 14777


----------



## TheReaper

Have you cleaned the gun yet ?


----------



## win231

The malfunctions you are experiencing have nothing to do with "break in;" they are defects.


----------



## Ifferd

TheReaper said:


> Have you cleaned the gun yet ?


Yes I have since cleaned it after every trip to the range. It's staying surprisingly clean.


----------



## Craigh

win231 said:


> The malfunctions you are experiencing have nothing to do with "break in;" they are defects.


I agree with my friend here. This doesn't sound like a break-in issue at all. It may not be a magazine issue either, depending on your experience with just one or more than one magazine. Some people seem to not have problems with Kimber. I have and stay clear anymore. Though this is just around 2010, I can't remember that much about it because I only kept it a short time. The guy I bought it from said he'd had problems with feeding and sold it fairly cheap. I thought it was cheap enough I could afford pay a gunsmith to fix whatever the issue was. Unfortunately, I found out too late Kimber only has a 1 year warranty and that's the original purchaser. My gunsmith finally got it working reasonably well, but I was not happy and sold it at a loss. The problem was an external extractor which I don't think they do anymore. That was an ongoing problem for many people at the time and the gunsmith knew about it right off. Again, I don't think Kimber uses this anymore, but you might want to check.


----------



## Ifferd

win231 said:


> The malfunctions you are experiencing have nothing to do with "break in;" they are defects.


Yeah I am concerned about that possibility. Kimber Inc should be concerned as well..................!!!


----------



## Ifferd

I also broke my one of my own personal rules,,,,,, "Never buy the prototype"... 
And this is a GREAT example of why not to buy the prototype.....

Thank you to all posters on this thread,,, and please keep the info. coming.


----------



## Craigh

Ifferd said:


> OK Trolls,,,,, LOL hold on here.....


I'm not sure who you're talking to on this forum.



Ifferd said:


> Hmmmmmmmm,,,,, No. the FTE was on the first clip and every clip thereafter. Cleaning will be done as nec. but is not a variable in this equation....
> 
> When it needs it,,,,, I'll clean it,,, LOL


That could be the problem. You're trying to use clips in a 1911 pistol. 

How many magazines do you have for this Kimber?

As far as cleaning is concerned, TheReaper is right. If you've not thoroughly cleaned your new gun before the range time, it might really need it. Many manufacturers load their new guns with plenty of sticky preservative where milling dust and other factory debris gets stuck to it. I will sometimes shoot a few hundred rounds this way on purpose for a pre-break-in, but expect failures. I will then totally break it down, soaking or cleaning parts with a good quality nitro solvent to rid it of that mess. After drying, I apply a thin coating of lubrication according to the manual. I tend to use grease on the rails and a light auto oil on the rest. No lazy all-in-one products like Ballistol or WD40.


----------



## Craigh

Ifferd said:


> Yes, there have been many 6" 1911 long slides out there and 10mm 1911's of many brands... BUT this is the the prototype Kimber 6" 10mm released for sale...
> So yes! it IS a prototype-of-Kimber-for-sale. And I bought and paid for it,,,,,,, and it's jamming like a sandwich!!!!!!!!


So, why is this a prototype when it's released as a general production firearm as of November 2017? I don't know of any manufacturer who makes a prototype available to the general public. If yours was actually a real prototype, you would expect ongoing problems until the kinks were worked out and before a release for general consumption. Moreover, you'd probably be an employee and not pay for this firearm. Since it is not a prototype, you have a warranty and Kimber needs to repair the firearm, unless it's a simple fix like cleaning out the gunk or one bad magazine.


----------



## Ifferd

Yes thank you


----------



## Ifferd

Two Kimber Factory Mags, 
The proper prototype testing cycle clearly didn't happen here, Me and My $$$$ are the guinea pig,

Yes ,, Kimber warranty will play it's part. Thought I'd come here for some friendly advice from those who also own this gun. 
And yes, it is a prototype. The continuous jamming from clip #1 is proof. 
When any model comes out like this, they are all prototypes,, don't care if there are 10,000 or more, they still fall into the prototype category when they are the first model by that brand.. Tested? Maybe maybe not..................
*My Colt 1911 didn't need any of these "Fixes"* and it was BRAND NEW as well,, LOL

*Kimber must not have tested it thoroughly. At least one poster says it's a defect and not a break in issue.

I'd like to hear from anyone who own's this prototype 10mm 6" Kimber.*


----------



## Ifferd

win231 said:


> The malfunctions you are experiencing have nothing to do with "break in;" they are defects.


Thank you win231,,,,

My Colt 1911 had none of these issues right out of the box and several 100 rounds through,,, NO jams FTE or FTF etc, etc,


----------



## Craigh

Ifferd said:


> Two Kimber Factory Mags,
> The proper prototype testing cycle clearly didn't happen here, Me and My $$$$ are the guinea pig,
> 
> Yes ,, Kimber warranty will play it's part. Thought I'd come here for some friendly advice from those who also own this gun.
> And yes, it is a prototype. The continuous jamming from clip #1 is proof.
> When any model comes out like this, they are all prototypes,, don't care if there are 10,000 or more, they still fall into the prototype category when they are the first model by that brand.. Tested? Maybe maybe not..................
> *My Colt 1911 didn't need any of these "Fixes"* and it was BRAND NEW as well,, LOL
> 
> *Kimber must not have tested it thoroughly. At least one poster says it's a defect and not a break in issue.
> 
> I'd like to hear from anyone who own's this prototype 10mm 6" Kimber.*


Few 1911 manufacturers make their own magazines. Last I looked Kimber magazines were made by Checkmate, a company I don't use. Your Kimber has a ramped barrel and some magazine companies warn that Kimber's ramped barrels can interfere with their magazines. Some even claim this happens with Kimber/Checkmate magazines.

Now, that said, you claim this continuous jamming is with "clip" #1. What about your second magazine? If it's fine, the problem is obviously with the magazine and not the gun. If it were my gun, I'd probably buy a Wilson Combat 10mm magazine or a Mec-Gar magazine and see if this clears it up. The Wlson Combat is going to be more expensive than the Kimber. The Mec-Gar maybe less yet better. I'd personally put some Flitz or Jeweler's rouge on a cotton rag and hand polish the feed ramp, making sure there were no burrs. If none of this works, Kimber might have to polish and throat it.

I'm sure Kimber tested this model, but not every gun in production. Even 1911 pistols more expensive than Kimber has an occasional lemon, especially with magazines.


----------



## Ifferd

> I'm sure Kimber tested this model, but not every gun in production.


Quality Control is key for all.


----------



## Ifferd

One mag came in the weapon and the other in Kimber factory packaging with the Kimber name on it.


----------



## Ifferd

I'd like to share some stories and take/give some tips as we enjoy shooting this new Kimber model.

It certainly has some quality control issues and being a prototype is prone to that but it is a well balanced weapon and a joy to shoot,,, when it shoots,,,, LOL


----------



## win231

Ifferd said:


> I see you agree but now are simply arguing with me about a gun you don't own. Buy one, get some range time and experience, then your chain might be worth pulling,,,maybe not,,
> 
> As I said My Colt 1911 worked right out of the box with factory mags,,, no problem,
> 
> The Kimber simply doesn't. One mag came in the weapon and the other in Kimber factory packaging with the Kimber name on it. Checkmate? LOL,,, nowhere on the packaging or label or owners manual. If you owned one you wouldn't have to speculate and parse words. You could actually speak about the weapon I own and have experience with. Something you simply don't have. If you're fine taking your new car back to the dealership for repairs before you can drive it ,, have at it man,,
> 
> My money and service are hard won and I don't appreciate having to do someone else's job for them and repair/modify my weapon after paying dearly for it.
> 
> Being a Kimber apologist is not becoming to you,,, don't quit your day job LOL,,,
> 
> BTW if you don't own the weapon then the thread is not addressed to you,, Keep your opinions elsewhere, your chain wasn't pulled,,,


You don't seem to understand what the main issue is. The fact that someone doesn't own that particular gun you're asking about is completely irrelevant. NO gun should malfunction as often as your Kimber due to "break-in" issues. When break-in malfunctions do occur, they only happen occasionally; not consistently--every 3-4 rounds as you indicated. Frequent malfunctions have nothing to do with "break in;" the gun has defects. Send the gun back to Kimber & they'll probably determine the cause....or causes.


----------



## Ifferd

Yes Sir,, I agree with you,, that post was not directed at you at all.

Your's was one of the few genuine replies and I appreciate it. 

In fact I am going to follow your advice and call Kimber this afternoon and see what they recommend first, and possibly send it back to them. There may be a quick fix they can tell me about first.

I dearly love how the gun is balanced and the target sights. It's a fun weapon to shoot.


----------



## nagami

subscribed, this seems like a very interesting thread


----------



## Craigh

Ifferd said:


> If anyone here actually owns this weapon and has experience and range time with it then,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> Once again I will ask if anyone here owns this weapon and has any firsthand experience with it, I'd like to share some stories and take/give some tips as we enjoy shooting this new Kimber model.
> 
> It certainly has some quality control issues and being a prototype is prone to that but it is a well balanced weapon and a joy to shoot,,, when it shoots,,,, LOL


This is basically a friendly board. We don't do a lot of flaming here except in jest. So, even though you came in here like some young brand new shooter, talking about "clips," "prototypes," and "break-in periods" I didn't flame, but tried to give real advice. Moreover, I truly doubt you have ever owned a Colt 1911, and this Kimber might be your first. There's nothing wrong with being new to the shooting sports arena. Nothing at all. We've all been there at some point. The idea is to not jump into some kind of flame mode just because you either fail to understand or disagree with advice. This isn't Call to Duty.

As far as me or others owning your particular Kimber, I really doubt there are many. But most of us have owned plenty of 1911 pistols and some of us have owned more than one in 10 Auto. I've owned both a Colt Delta Elite and a Springfield Omega in 10mm. Kimber isn't a whole lot different. It's a slightly more expensive than most entry level 1911 models, but not in a "custom" class in the least. Nothing particularly special. It's a 1911, for Heaven's sake. Furthermore, I think a Target version would be better in 45 ACP. I know of no competition where 10mm might be a good choice though I've not been involved in competition other than informal Senior's division and Gallery in quite a few years. Maybe 10mm is gaining traction here.

On the other side, maybe I can learn something from you. Why did you choose 10 Auto in a 6" barreled target pistol? This is not a flame. I'm really curious. Maybe I'm missing some reason I can't fathom right now. It might give a tad more velocity, but that's unimportant for paper punching most of the time. The long slide gives a longer sight radius, but that begs the question, why 10mm? I know a lot of competitors are looking for ways to get major caliber performance from a lighter weight bullet, but wouldn't 38 Super be a better choice? 10 Auto makes a good handgun caliber for hunting or hiking in big bear country, but then why a long slide and target sights? Really, just curious on what drove that particular purchase.


----------



## ricksypher

I'm not a Kimber owner. But I found this interesting paragraph from a Kimber 1911 Owner's Manual, (page 56):

"Before firing the firearm for the first time, field 
strip and clean the firearm following proper 
procedures (see Disassembly, Cleaning and 
Lubrication and Assembly instructions in this 
manual)."

Cleaning was the first question a forum member asked you on this thread. It will likely be Kimber's first question as well.

Cheers.


----------



## Cait43

It appears none of the posters actually own your type of weapon...

With that said it appears you were unlucky enough to purchase a lemon....

Hopefully Kimber will make good on it........


----------



## Craigh

Personally, to the OP. I am sorry if I seemed to have humiliated you. It was not my intent. I guess I should have been more subtle in the explanations. Again, my fault. I know you just want to be part of the shooting sports culture, and I should have been more welcoming. Maybe I pressed some buttons. Everyone's early replies were real attempts to help you. I did some real research in this to see what the problem might be, along with my experience with my old Kimber and its external extractor. I also researched to find out who made Kimber's magazines, hoping this might be a clue. Somehow, this seemed to annoy you and you lashed out. I should have recognized this and not responded. Again, my fault. It's not how we act on this forum. Everyone does their best to answer questions asked. I hope we are all friends here, and I'll try to treat you as a friend as well.


----------



## Ifferd

Cait43 said:


> It appears none of the posters actually own your type of weapon...
> 
> With that said it appears you were unlucky enough to purchase a lemon....
> 
> Hopefully Kimber will make good on it........


Thanks for the reply,,, I spoke with a Kimber rep last night. He was very helpful and said that if the problem persists after 200 rounds that I should send it back to them. He did say that many times the break-in period was longer or shorter depending on the make and model. 
I did take some time yesterday to shoot another 50 rounds or so at the range. The last two mags cycled perfectly with no jams or FTE and the slide finally locked open after the last round,,,

So as I had hoped, it is getting better the more I shoot it.

It was such an odd coincidence that those last 50 rounds put me at almost exactly 200 total since I took possession of the weapon on Sunday afternoon. I literally have only had the weapon for 3 days, so my concerns were a bit premature.

But It gave me confidence in the what the Kimber rep said since the dramatic improvement happened exactly at the point that he said it should,,,


----------



## Ifferd

Craigh said:


> Personally, to the OP. I am sorry if I seemed to have humiliated you. It was not my intent. I guess I should have been more subtle in the explanations. Again, my fault. I know you just want to be part of the shooting sports culture, and I should have been more welcoming. Maybe I pressed some buttons. Everyone's early replies were real attempts to help you. I did some real research in this to see what the problem might be, along with my experience with my old Kimber and its external extractor. I also researched to find out who made Kimber's magazines, hoping this might be a clue. Somehow, this seemed to annoy you and you lashed out. I should have recognized this and not responded. Again, my fault. It's not how we act on this forum. Everyone does their best to answer questions asked. I hope we are all friends here, and I'll try to treat you as a friend as well.


No offense taken,, it's all good. I have just been a little frustrated with the initial performance of the weapon but it is improving dramatically.
I called Kimber last night and the rep said that after a 200 round (apprx.) break in period that the issue should stop. And he added that if it continued I should send it back to them... Looks like I won't have to though.


----------



## Ifferd

TheReaper said:


> Have you cleaned the gun yet ?


Yes I have been cleaning it after every trip to the range the last few days. It is staying surprisingly clean, the Remington 180gr. ammo burns very cleanly.


----------



## Ifferd

Anyone ever tried one of these? Just got it in the mail today and I am going to try it out on my Kimber 10mm....
View attachment 14874


----------



## Ifferd

View attachment 14882


Picture of my Colt 1911 SS rail Gun and one of my range targets. She's a sweet shooter just like the Kimber 10mm,,, Love'em both,,

Happy Shooting all!!! 
View attachment 14938


----------



## HogHunter

Hi, Ifferd. I have been following this tread because I purchased a Kimber 6 inch long slide in 10mm. And just like you, I have experienced some misfeeds. Jacketed bullets, no problem, but cast bullets were jamming about 1 out of every 5 shots. And then at about 200 rounds, everything smoothed out and started working, no more jams. I am glad you started the thread. Now if you could just help me tighten my groups up. I am a terrible shot with open sights and I don't think it is the handgun.


----------



## Ifferd

HogHunter,,,,

Congrats on your purchase. I have shot several hundred more rounds through mine since last posting. Does yours have the adjustable rear target sights? Mine does and I love'em. I have finally dialed in the point of impact at 30 yards. But that's personal preference for me since I plan to hunt with it. If I had it strictly for self defense I'd get it much closer in. 

Anyway, i suggest shooting from a bench or table from sand bags for a while. Adjust your sights till you know where it is shooting and get it where you want. Many good youtube vids out there with better tips than i could give.

I really like this weapon,, hope you do too,, keep posting as you shoot it more,, I'd be interested in your opinions.,,, Happy Shooting!!!!


----------

